# Seeking trainer in central FL



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

We are looking for a trainer/training facility in the central FL area for basic obedience & maybe alittle more if anyone can recommend one. Thanks!


----------



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

anyone know??


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I train with Ed Reyes. Excellent trainer for Obedience, Schutzhund, Tracking, and behavioral.
Ed Reyes K9 Training

Pawfection dog training with Darryl Payne. I've met him and did a few little classes and demos with him. He is also a great trainer for Obedience and Agility. Not as serious of training as Ed Reyes though.
Pawfection Dog Training - Homepage - Dog Training

Both are excellent... just depends what you are looking for. I've met and trained with a few people here.. honestly, these are the only two that would ever touch my dog.

Good luck!


----------

